# Fortified Skeeter Pee?



## patwik101 (May 3, 2015)

I am about to bottle my first batch of Skeeter Pee. I used Lon D's recipe. Its at 13% final gravity. When I was making the wine, I used the zest from the Lemons and made a Limoncello from it. The Limoncello is now filtered and done. I was thinking about trying to fortify some of the Skeeter pee with the Lemoncello and was wondering if anyone out there has tried this and could give me some pointers as to a good proportion to try as far as wine to liquor ? Or just do it to taste and see what proportion tastes right and go from there.


----------



## richmke (May 4, 2015)

I made Limoncello once from 190 proof Everclear. I believe I diluted it down to 60 proof (30% ABV). It will add sweetness as well as alcohol.

IMHO, you will need to do this by taste. It is possible that adding the Limoncello will make the fortified SP too sweet. Also, you might want to give it more time to blend and mellow out before bottling.


----------

